# North Padre Island Getaway



## kbhouse15

Spring break is just around the corner. This unit is located on North Padre Island in Corpus Christi. It is a short distance from the beach, it has 2 pools, work out room and a pickle ball court. If you have any questions feel free to reach out in a text 361-290-1668.
Padre Pearl (Aruba Bay-208) | North Padre Island Vacation Rental


----------



## saltwatersensations

What dates are available in june/july? Everything I select says unavailable.


----------



## kbhouse15

There looks like there was some kind of glitch with the rental management companies calendar for the property. If you recently viewed or were looking to book certain dates please check back now as the calendar is updated and available to book. Thank you for viewing.


----------



## kbhouse15

Lots of summer dates still available. This is a perfect getaway for a small family. It has 2 pools, 1- with slides, 1-for small kids. All the amenities you need. Text 361-290-1668 with any questions. Thanks for looking


----------



## kbhouse15

The bridge is back to 4 lanes so the traffic is back to normal here. Check for open dates. Better amenities than just a regular hotel room.

https://www.premiergcproperties.com/448690/


----------

